# Sentry Duty



## pardus (Dec 21, 2007)

I was posted for about 10 mths to the RP (Regimental Police) section of my Infantry battalion, Not my thing really and I transfered back to my rifle company ASAP.
On one open country field exercise I was posted as security to the Bn HQ, as we were very short staffed I spent most of the time alone in this duty, which basically consisted of checking vehicles and people who were coming into the HQ area.

There was a field hospital inside the Bn HQ area and the med personal were assigned to sentry duty (standing watch/guard duty) in my fighting pit, which was basically a trench with two sleeping bays (tunnels).
The first night I started my watch and handed off to the first medic to replace me, I crawled into my comfy hole and fell asleep, I was awoken later to laughter! Half asleep I crawled out and whispered "WTF is going on out here?" "STFU!!"

I crawled back into my hole again... To be woken to the sound of a rifle being cocked! 'Somethings up' I thought and grabbed my rifle, I then heard the unmistakable sound of the barrel being removed!!! The fucker was stripping his weapon! I dove out of my hole and whispered as menacingly as I could to put his fucking rifle back together QUIETLY or I'd shove the barrel up his ass!

I was pissed by this time, and was no happier to be woken another 2-3 times during the night due to as breach of sound discipline, to threaten and abuse the offenders. 

In the morning I reported this to my CSM, who told me he had heard about it and was going to sort it out.

He returned to tell me that he had arraigned for me to give them a lesson on the proper procedure  during sentry duty.

So all the medics turned up, the vast majority of which were officers and SNCOs.

I was introduced as some bad assed Inf guy which brought a few ahhs and ohhs :uhh:  lol

I proceeded to give them a comprehensive lesson on the correct way to conduct oneself during sentry duty.
They were all keen and responsive.

Their CO (major) at the end of the lesson stood up and profusely thanked me for the lesson which he informed me was the first time any of them had been instructed in the duties of a sentry.
He added with a wry smile "I can also state as I'm sure many others can that I don't think Ive ever been spoken to quite the way i was last night while we were on sentry duty!"  LOL!

They all thanked me, promised to be good that night and went on their way.
That night I was awake and listening all was going well, they were performing as I would expect.
Someone approached the entrance to the HQ, the sentry challenged exactly as I had instructed, 'well done' thinks I, However this person ignored the challenged and continued, the medics panicked a little and challenged again at which time I jumped out ready for action, I cocked my rifle loudly and growled "Don't fucking move or I'll shoot you!" The person halted, I jumped out of the pit and ordered the medics to to get out and cover me, I took the person to the ground and roughly searched them and interrogated them, demanding to know why they didn't halt for the sentry, I reported this to HQ and sent the clown (some REMF from HQ) on his way, I congratulated the medics on a fine job and went to bed satisfied they'd be alright.

They were jazzed up and jabbered on about it (quietly) and couldn't wait to tell the other medics who replaced them, it was the most excitement the unit had ever seen I think, they were regular Rambos now! lol 

I let the illicit noise go, laughing to myself and had a good night sleep.  :)


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm sure you made quite the impression on them.


----------

